# My Bredli's just shed. Its 3.5m long.



## Spikeee (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## GalaxyWolf (Nov 6, 2016)

Wow that's cool, how old is he/she?
I'm looking at getting a Bredli 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## pythoninfinite (Nov 6, 2016)

Remember that a shed skin will be at least 20% longer than the actual animal, and maybe more.

Jamie


----------



## Spikeee (Nov 6, 2016)

3.5 yr old female.

I haven't measured her lately but will in a couple days before her next feed.

Just thought it was a cool pic so i shared it.


----------



## kittycat17 (Nov 7, 2016)

Spikeee said:


> 3.5 yr old female.
> 
> I haven't measured her lately but will in a couple days before her next feed.
> 
> Just thought it was a cool pic so i shared it.



I love the pic I have showing my coastal girl next to her shed for example  people don't realise how much the sheds can stretch 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

